# What can I do about this small dog owner?



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeserday I was driving down a road and see this young girl (high school) walking her GSD further ahead. A man with a small dog is walking towards her. She is walking on the right side of the road so the dog is on her left, and she pulls him in and holds him close. As i am driving down slowly, I watch him deliberately cross over passing very close to her, his tiny dog ahead of him lunging and snarling at the GSd, the GSD ofcourse lunged back and the poor girl had trouble getting him under control.

I am really really angry because I had the same encounter with this man a few days back. I was walking Frodo and I saw him approaching down my side, so I crossed over to the other side, and I was busy keeping Frodo engaged with me so didnt see him cross over to my side till he was about 50 feet away, his dog already barking and pulling, so I quickly cross to the other side and put Frodo in a sit and watch to let them pass by. But the guy crosses over again to my side and the dog is aggressively growling, running at my dog, came to 2 feet of us, and Frodo lunged, his hair standing up and I am sure he bared his teeth as well, but I got him under control and walked away fast as I could. At that time I thought it was a chance happening, but what I saw yesterday made me realize the man actually encourages this in his tiny dog. 

What really concerned me is that the girl was small, and she might have gotten hurt. 

And the man! Does he not care about his dog? IS he not afraid that his dog might be attacked back and killed, especially when its challenging a big dog? He doesnt bother to reel it in, he just follows happily when it is trying to attack another dog. Its very strange. I don't know where he lives or his name, but how can I complain about it? And its a chance happening when I run into him.

From his demeanor and expression, I doubt he will be polite if I try to talk to him about it. But next time I see him(and hopefully wont have my dog with me) I do have the intention of stopping and talking to him about it. What can I say to convince him to make his dog behave?


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

When he approaches say "don't let your dog get close to mine, it's being aggresive" when he takes 2 more steps, you pull out a can of mace and get ready to spray it, when it takes another step, press the button. You might not like it, but that's how you handle passive aggressive inconsiderate people


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with Thewretched, although it would be nice if you could get this fool to stop doing this to other people too - especially young girls that might not be up to the confrontational challenge. How involved do you want to get? Call AC, ask what they suggest? I'd be pushing this quite far, being a big meanie myself, lol. I'd also be inclined to carry a bullwhip, since one nice swoosh would likely take care of the threat - but is that legal?


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

yeah, i was furious enough to imagine using a pepper spray, but legality is what concerns me. I could call AC and see what they suggest I guess.

although giving him a fair warning to keep his dog away might be legal enough? Small dog vs big dog, the big one will always be blamed, doesn't matter what the circumstances. 
Also, it may not stop him from doing this to others.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd be furious too, that's why I said I'd push this issue. I'd probably lie to the man and tell him he was being watched, and I'd video every encounter. I'd be a big bully, lol! But there's no excuse for his intimidating behavior, and his small dog will get hurt eventually if he keeps it up. What a jerk!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Everyone and their mace cans. 

My dog is used to being barked at by little yippy pups at the kennel. He just learned to ignore it because when he's in working mode he knows through experience to stay on task. A little guy just won't be enough to get a rise out of him.

Now as for the owner. Not going to comment since my response is predicated on me being a 200 pound 6'1 male who is occasionally into confrontation.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Everyone and their mace cans.
> 
> My dog is used to being barked at by little yippy pups at the kennel. He just learned to ignore it because when he's in working mode he knows through experience to stay on task. A little guy just won't be enough to get a rise out of him.
> 
> Now as for the owner. Not going to comment since my response is predicated on me being a 200 pound 6'1 male who is occasionally into confrontation.




haha. 

Yes, I am working on getting Frodo there. He is doing pretty well in class ignoring the couple of very reactive dogs, hopefully it will transfer to everyday life some day!

also, I must add, its not the dog. There are plenty of dogs around who are reactive/ aggressive, owners make sure to manage them to keep things safe for everyone. It is that particular guy who seems to seek a fight for his dog.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm, I suppose my being "occasionally into confrontation" influences my thoughts too, lol. But it's really not fair for this guy to use his dog to provoke other dogs, and crossing streets to get to them is ridiculous.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

In your neighborhood? How often do you see him? 

I am getting over pneumonia but should be up for walks middle/end of next week. If we see him I would have no problem talking to him with you.

The best thing to do if it is recurring is for someone to roll video then bring it to the PD in town and see what they say. 

I carry pepper spray but really would only use it if there was a true threat. With the dog being a smaller breed , I think it would look bad to spray him to keep you GSD safe 

Your life has to pretty much be in danger in this state for you to so much as push someone. The law is not on your side for self defense unless life and limb was at risk. One of my pet peeves with this place :/


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

I agree about the place. I go to other states and I am surprised how friendly and courteous, even helpful people are. I think I have forgotten how to be a human being here.

Pneumonia sounds bad! Hope you recover soon.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeeeeep ! Anyway , just sent you a PM. If you want to walk that area on our planned walks I would be fine with it. If nothing else , I need reactive dogs around so I can work on our training lol.

And technically , no , the larger dogs are not in physical danger by this little one..but they are in legal danger. If both dogs are on lead and there is a fight and little prince charming is injured it will only be assumed that the owner of the GSD can't control them even on lead. That can be a legitimate issue , unless there are impartial eyewitnesses to report to the contrary.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

You should be able to train it very quickly. If it's taking long you're doing it wrong. I can send you a video of a dog that knew absolutely nothing less than 4 weeks ago. Not his own name not even potty training. We had him walking loose leash completely naked with a whole yard full of dogs barking at him.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Baillif said:


> You should be able to train it very quickly. If it's taking long you're doing it wrong. I can send you a video of a dog that knew absolutely nothing less than 4 weeks ago. Not his own name not even potty training. We had him walking loose leash completely naked with a whole yard full of dogs barking at him.


Can I send my dog to you?


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Train who? My dog ? Sri's ? The little monster dog?


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> Yeeeeep ! Anyway , just sent you a PM. If you want to walk that area on our planned walks I would be fine with it. If nothing else , I need reactive dogs around so I can work on our training lol.
> 
> And technically , no , the larger dogs are not in physical danger by this little one..but they are in legal danger. If both dogs are on lead and there is a fight and little prince charming is injured it will only be assumed that the owner of the GSD can't control them even on lead. That can be a legitimate issue , unless there are impartial eyewitnesses to report to the contrary.


I just replied . I am sure there will be plenty of reactive dogs no matter where we go. 
I only saw him twice so far. first time with me and my dog, second time yesterday, but both incidents happened a few days apart.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Sri said:


> Can I send my dog to you?


Sure. I can put the behavior on the dog but I'll still need to teach you how to maintain it.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

My first thought when I read this was that he is intentionally provoking bigger dogs. Almost to see if one would bite so then he could sue the owner.. 

I would definitely talk to him. Would you happen to know where he lives or is it just on walks where you see him. This is the confontational side of me... I would make it very clear to him that the behavior is unacceptable and that you are documenting incidents. I'd make him aware that if something were to happen to him or his dog, he would be at fault. Though there is the legality side, and covering your butt too; talking to AC or local PD about it to make sure they know what's going on IN CASE it happens again and the little dog and/or the man is "attacked" after being provoked.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah , having a record of complaint might help if a larger dog attacks him. If you see him again I would just whip out the phone while telling him to please keep his dog back. Video evidence , bring it to the cops. Even if your dog does not bite him , you might save the hide of another larger dog if the police have documentation of his provocation . Otherwise it will just generate a headline like " pitbull on leash kills small dog"


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Honestly I'm with Whitney, whenever you see him put your dog in a sit on the opposite side of the road and if he pulls the same stunt simply bring out your phone. Start recording and yell loud enough for him to hear "I'm recording this, please stay away" 

You're being open, honest, non-threatening, and keeping your dog under control. If something did happen a picture/video is worth 1,000 words.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Or do like boomer and mace at 30 feet shoot at 5 lol


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

*political comment removed by moderator* We are only allowed keychain sized O.C spray.

No firearms , knives of any size for self defense..no kubatons on your keychain. No blackjacks , no pellet guns... 

no brass knuckles..no airhorns. No maglight flashlights that are large enough to hit someone with.

Here we are required by law to neuter ourselves .


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know if I would tell him right off the bat that you were recording it.. only because then you couldn't get any evidence.. in my head he'd be like "oh ok not that person, we'll wait for the next one." I wouldn't NOT tell him, I would just wait a few minutes, getting on the recording, you asking him to not come near you and when he continues, say "I'm recording this for record, please stay away." But that's just my thinking, I want evidence and for this guy to understand that he is in the wrong. 

Though, it might also just be an ignorant owner who is trying to get his smaller dog used to bigger dogs by forcing him to walk by them and a simple "Hey dude, what are you doing? Do you understand, A, B, and C....??"


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't think announcing or not about taking a video matters because he'll be able to see her holding her phone up in front of her and pointing it at him.

Good idea to video though and I don't think Sri can stop this man from doing this. People like that feel they are above rules/laws/norms and are the 'authority'. Usually anyone that confronts them or asks them to stop will be looked down upon as a lessor.

So *usually* it takes the 'real' authorities to slap them down some......so taking a video and reporting him will lend weight to other reports.....technically he's not doing anything illegal. At this point it's rude and dangerous but he has the right to walk on the public right of away and be a jerk......until something bad happens.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

You could leave an anonymous note on his car, nothing too nasty - write the name of a trainer on it or ask him to muzzle the dog.

You could also walk away from him, so see him approaching then cross the street or turn and walk the other way. This would ruin his fun, it almost seems as if he wants to provoke something.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> *political comment removed by moderator* We are only allowed keychain sized O.C spray.
> 
> No firearms , knives of any size for self defense..no kubatons on your keychain. No blackjacks , no pellet guns...
> 
> ...


My sister lives next to Newark. I was going to buy her a Taser for her birthday since sometimes she needs to catch the bus to NYC at 6am and its dark. She told me they are not allowed to carry anything to protect themselves!


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> *political comment removed by moderator* We are only allowed keychain sized O.C spray.
> 
> No firearms , knives of any size for self defense..no kubatons on your keychain. No blackjacks , no pellet guns...
> 
> ...



I'd move


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

O.K. c'mon no air horn or flash lights? What about a loud whistle or umbrella? I have a hard time believing it's that extreme. Got the cite that specifically states that?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If they haven't by now it's probably too late. It's like Stockholm syndrome. Eventually they convince themselves it's what they want.



Thewretched said:


> I'd move
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Baillif said:


> If they haven't by now it's probably too late. It's like Stockholm syndrome. Eventually they convince themselves it's what they want.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Baillif said:


> Or do like boomer and mace at 30 feet shoot at 5 lol


:rofl: Um no. Airhorn at 30ft, mace and a break stick at 5 ft

To the OP:
Video yes!

Stop by the sporting goods store and pick up a couple airhorns. Smaller hardware stores sometimes have them and marine stores will definitely have the big loud foghorn ones. 

Give one to the girl and keep one for yourself. There's nothing funnier than a little dog getting the shpoo scared out of it by an airhorn. It doesn't work on confident breeds like pitbulls or rotties or GSDs - unless they're a spook. 

My neighbors have a petshop GSD, she's a flaky spook. Several times she ran up to me walking Otto with my kids barking all crazy spookie, scared my daughter but Otto growled at her and she ran away. 

Then I got pre-emptive wtih the airhorn on her. :rofl: she came charging at him like usual, I got out the horn and she did a backflip away from us, flew up her stairs and over her fence so fast it was like a blurr.

Now she sees us, watches for a moment like she's thinking about charging then she goes the other way. No she shouldn't be loose.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

The airhorns was tongue in cheek. Unfortunately , the mag lights are not. If you have one in your car , and you hit someone with it , you had better make sure deadly force was warranted. You are not allowed to carry it on your person. I was not kidding about the keychain kubutons either. Or the miniture O.C sprays. You are not allowed anything larger than what can fit on your keychain.

No carrying knives of any size for the purpose of self defense. If you get caught with one you need to have a reason for it that does not involve " for protection". I carry a leatherman because I have kids in strollers/harnesses/car seats and dogs on leads with me all the time. Never know when you might need to cut a strap.

We have no Castle Doctrine to speak of , although they did amend that you do not have a duty to retreat in your own home. 

All the statutes fall under section 2.C in NJ if you want to look it up. It is vast.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Had no idea they were so restricted on self defense everything and I even have family there! Note to self.. will visit family, but will never move there.



SunCzarina said:


> Now she sees us, watches for a moment like she's thinking about charging then she goes the other way. No she shouldn't be loose.


:rofl: I would love it if the OP can catch this on videoopcorn:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Careful. The discussion is treading very close to being political which isn't allowed. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, I can't find a cite about air horns being illegal in NJ. 

Here is a company based in NJ, I started the purchase for a personal safety air horn, entered a NJ zip code and it allowed the transaction to continue.

Here's a NJ Company, looks like a good product too: http://www.falconsignal.com/shop/category/personal-safety-horn

You guys don't want to sound like the crazy AR people and over dramatize things without having any facts, now do ya?


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

SunCzarina said:


> :rofl: Um no. Airhorn at 30ft, mace and a break stick at 5 ft
> 
> To the OP:
> Video yes!
> ...



Yes Im going to try the air horn would 
be easier for now. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Practice with the airhorn to make sure your dog is desensitized, at least somewhat and that you are prepared for his and your reaction.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I said the airhorn in answer to your first query was tongue in cheek lol


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Baillif said:


> If they haven't by now it's probably too late. It's like Stockholm syndrome. Eventually they convince themselves it's what they want.



Rofl. 

No. No way can anyone be convinced its their dream place. But its the stress that makes people like this. I have met some nice people though. Its just the percentage is pretty low. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Practice with the airhorn to make sure your dog is desensitized, at least somewhat and that you are prepared for his and your reaction.



Good idea!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I saw it later, was off _investigating for myself_ when you posted it, so I didn't see it.

Just the facts M'am or Sir, just the facts. 





Oisin's Aoire said:


> I said the airhorn in answer to your first query was tongue in cheek lol


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Where in jersey are you? My gf occasionally drags me to Hudson county every few months. Or as I like to call it, Cold Mexico.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I've lived in a few states now.....

What I've learned is under the surface people are pretty much the same. Good folks are good, bad are bad and we're all inbetween.

In the south they'll say 'Bless your heart' with the sweetest smile while they stab you in the back. You know you're in real trouble if they say "Bless yer little heart".





Sri said:


> Rofl.
> 
> No. No way can anyone be convinced its their dream place. But its the stress that makes people like this. I have met some nice people though. Its just the percentage is pretty low.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Where in jersey are you? My gf occasionally drags me to Hudson county every few months. Or as I like to call it, Cold Mexico.



U r kidding me!! U come to jersey every few months?! Its like god (or his minions) coming here. 

We live in Bergen county. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I've lived in a few states now.....
> 
> What I've learned is under the surface people are pretty much the same. Good folks are good, bad are bad and we're all inbetween.
> 
> In the south they'll say 'Bless your heart' with the sweetest smile while they stab you in the back. You know you're in real trouble if they say "Bless yer little heart".



Lol. Yeah its true. All kinds everywhere. But i was in rural ny and i was touched how down to earth and neighborly people were. But thats farm land for you i guess. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah she grew up in North Bergen and for some strange reason wants to return every 1-2 months.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Yeah she grew up in North Bergen and for some strange reason wants to return every 1-2 months.



Where do you live now? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Where in jersey are you? My gf occasionally drags me to Hudson county every few months. Or as I like to call it, Cold Mexico.


 I'm in Bergen. PM me next time , I'll guest you in to the range where I teach. Tons of cool stuff to try.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Midwestern farmer's daughter here.....

I try not to categorize folks too much because just when I do someone comes along to prove me wrong, sometimes to the positive, sometimes the negative.





Sri said:


> Lol. Yeah its true. All kinds everywhere. But i was in rural ny and i was touched how down to earth and neighborly people were. But thats farm land for you i guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

you can meet Alvin too. He is always there with me.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I see they haven't banned prong collars in New Jersey!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Sri said:


> Where do you live now?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Durham North Carolina.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

lol


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Durham North Carolina.


We're looking in Raleigh area for a move in the 2 years or so. Another member here hooked me up with some info


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I see they haven't banned prong collars in New Jersey!


lol , please don't give them any ideas! They might determine it could be worn inside out on your head and deliver a nasty headbutt


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Funny you mention that. I was going to suggest getting a cheapy one, sharpen the prongs on it, attach to a leash inside out, drap over shoulder to use as a sort of light weight mace when needed.

But that's just little ole me......


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I see they haven't banned prong collars in New Jersey!



No but they are looking to extend schools to 5 pm and cut down summer vacation to one month. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sri said:


> No but they are looking to extend schools to 5 pm and cut down summer vacation to one month.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Please tell me you're kidding..


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Funny you mention that. I was going to suggest getting a cheapy one, sharpen the prongs on it, attach to a leash inside out, drap over shoulder to use as a sort of light weight mace when needed.
> 
> But that's just little ole me......


You would be fine with that , as long as you are not armed with a laser lol
Laser pointer ban approved by N.J. Senate, headed to Christie's desk | NJ.com


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

wyoung2153 said:


> Please tell me you're kidding..


She is not :/


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

To get OT , Sri , maybe we will see him on a walk and can have a convo with him


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sri said:


> No but they are looking to extend schools to 5 pm and cut down summer vacation to one month.


I'd be down with that for my kids! 

How can an airhorn be illegal in NJ? You have boats there right? Section 25 of the USCG regulations state you must carry on your vessel a sound making device (for when you get stuck in fog or for signalling to get a bridge opened). Good reason to visit the shore!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Airhorns are not illegal in NJ.

See what ya did Oisin's Aoire...... LOL! Just facts man, just the facts.....





SunCzarina said:


> I'd be down with that for my kids!
> 
> How can an airhorn be illegal in NJ? You have boats there right? Section 25 of the USCG regulations state you must carry on your vessel a sound making device (for when you get stuck in fog or for signalling to get a bridge opened). Good reason to visit the shore!


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

What about one of these? http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f3b7/?srp=4 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> She is not :/


*shakes head* dang.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> We're looking in Raleigh area for a move in the 2 years or so. Another member here hooked me up with some info


It's a good area. I have few complaints.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Airhorns are not illegal in NJ.
> 
> See what ya did Oisin's Aoire...... LOL! Just facts man, just the facts.....



Yes , sarcasm does not always translate as intended in text. My apologies  
Sandy


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> I'm in Bergen. PM me next time , I'll guest you in to the range where I teach. Tons of cool stuff to try.


I do so love to shoot things.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Baillif said:


> I do so love to shoot things.


Well , dont be shy. PM me when you are in town. I can guest in up to 2 people , no charge.


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

sounds like this guy is a number one jerk. but its not his poor dogs fault.
I would be very cautious around him ,he appears to be a loose cannon.
best of luck for peace in the hood.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Glad thread returning to topic.
If this were me, I would consider talking to an attorney and/or police about what I could do. Or what they recommend. It does sound like the guy may be a loose cannon.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

middleofnowhere said:


> Glad thread returning to topic.
> If this were me, I would consider talking to an attorney and/or police about what I could do. Or what they recommend. It does sound like the guy may be a loose cannon.


Lol what?

He crosses a PUBLIC street with his dog...and you believe he has intent to cause harm?

I'd love to hear that phone call to a lawyer or a police department.

Thank god I don't live in your area, might get the cops called on me for looking at the wrong thing at the wrong time.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I think everyone here is overreacting. 

Tell him not to approach you. If he continues, go the other way and avoid that area. Letting your reactive dog get rushed by reactive dogs is not going to help. You need to be proactive and not LET him get within 10 feet of you, and if he does you need to SPEAK up, not mace him. Tell him you don't want the dogs meeting, yours isn't friendly, whatever. 

I say, "Don't let your dog approach us." That's it. They do and they get kicked.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> I think everyone here is overreacting.
> 
> Tell him not to approach you. If he continues, go the other way and avoid that area. Letting your reactive dog get rushed by reactive dogs is not going to help. You need to be proactive and not LET him get within 10 feet of you, and if he does you need to SPEAK up, not mace him. Tell him you don't want the dogs meeting, yours isn't friendly, whatever.
> 
> I say, "Don't let your dog approach us." That's it. They do and they get kicked.




Let me introduce you to mr thunder and his friend mr lightening.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Or you can carry a big stick and tell him what my husband said to me many years ago 

when I thought it was funny if I slapped his arm my dog barked at him...

"If that dog bites me, the first one I'm going to hit it YOU"

I like the video idea and when he asks why, you can respond that you want proof that he was purposely instigating the situation in order to protect your dog. Then just pull the camera out every time you see him. I bet he knocks it off


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Or , carry a tactical cat.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

This infuriates me. If I cross the street and he crossed, I would immediately cross back. The fact that he crosses TWICE means he is unstable or dangerous. I doubt he'd do the same to a male walking a GSD. This is what upsets me because it seems he is intimidating females also.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> Or , carry a tactical cat.


Hey I saw dash hound packing heat also! 

Not to mention Ginger!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGpI72vIeJ8

Someone else posted the last one.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Hey I saw dash hound packing heat also!
> 
> Not to mention Ginger!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGpI72vIeJ8
> ...


Ginger caught me off guard lmao


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hahah I can't believe some of the advice is to mace the dog after a warning. In what universe would that work out for you? Especially on a leashed dog..... 

Call the cops because some guy chose to walk next to you? Giving you a wide berth is a common courtesy, not a law. If having a reactive dog was breaking the law a whole bunch of people on this board should have the cops called on them. 

Instead of complaining about things out of your control, people should concentrate on what they can control. Train your dog to not be reactive. I've had dogs big and small bark and lunge. I've had little kids bark at my dogs trying to get a rise out of it. You can't control these things but you can train your dog to ignore them. The man might be a jerk but he isn't breaking any law. If I was a cop and you called me because a little 8 pound dog was barking at you on leash I'd probably arrest you for wanting my time.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If the intent is to avoid the man with the small dog, I'd pull the barf card. When I saw him making a direct approach to me, I'd grab a tree and start very loudly wretching. Making sure that if I really did, he'd be sure to see me do it and he'd know it. 

If the man avoids you and walks away, he's just being a bully. If he tries to come to your aid and seems really caring, then you know he doesn't really know the problems he is causing.

Edit to add: If the man suddenly stops and barfs, you know he has a weak stomach and he will avoid you in the future.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Lilie said:


> If the intent is to avoid the man with the small dog, I'd pull the barf card. When I saw him making a direct approach to me, I'd grab a tree and start very loudly wretching. Making sure that if I really did, he'd be sure to see me do it and he'd know it.
> 
> If the man avoids you and walks away, he's just being a bully. If he tries to come to your aid and seems really caring, then you know he doesn't really know the problems he is causing.
> 
> Edit to add: If the man suddenly stops and barfs, you know he has a weak stomach and he will avoid you in the future.


lol


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

*removed by moderator*

Is this completely out of the realm of possibility?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

boomer11 said:


> Hahah I can't believe some of the advice is to mace the dog after a warning. In what universe would that work out for you? Especially on a leashed dog.....
> 
> Call the cops because some guy chose to walk next to you? Giving you a wide berth is a common courtesy, not a law. If having a reactive dog was breaking the law a whole bunch of people on this board should have the cops called on them.
> 
> Instead of complaining about things out of your control, people should concentrate on what they can control. Train your dog to not be reactive. I've had dogs big and small bark and lunge. I've had little kids bark at my dogs trying to get a rise out of it. You can't control these things but you can train your dog to ignore them. The man might be a jerk but he isn't breaking any law. If I was a cop and you called me because a little 8 pound dog was barking at you on leash I'd probably arrest you for wanting my time.


Yep if he did it to me?? His dog would be seeing me! Not my dog! I don't play that crap and I don't discriminate based on size big or small dog no difference. No dog gets near mine!

Most likely this guys is walking his wife's dog and is trying to get it killed??


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

To put things in perspective for those who think everyone else is overreacting,

my concern was not just about myself. Yes I could turn around and go another direction. I can also control my dog and walk past him and yell at him if he tries to get his dog close to me as we pass each other (this is what he was trying to do.)

My concern was that there are quite a few kids walking their dogs and I saw this happening iwth a young girl. I think it is commendable that they are walking the dog. I could say 'let their parents deal with it.' ,

*BUT... it is not okay for the man to deliberately look for a dog fight that will get his dog killed and a bigger breed dog blamed. * It may not be illegal, but ...


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Yep if he did it to me?? His dog would be seeing me! Not my dog! I don't play that crap and I don't discriminate based on size big or small dog no difference. No dog gets near mine!
> 
> *Most likely this guys is walking his wife's dog and is trying to get it killed??*


lol. But seriously, yes, something is really weird in the picture. 

I have met high school kids who try to get a rise out of my dog too. but they are just kids being kids. and I have met owners frustrated and unable to manage their dog, but this guy was definitely aggressive in the way he went out of his way pursuing me and then this girl with his dog lunging and barking. 

If I see him again I will asl him what the issue is. Or try to take a picture/video. Possibly noting can be done legally, its just even more annoying than someone leaving their dog's poop all over your yard.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Sri said:


> To put things in perspective for those who think everyone else is overreacting,
> 
> my concern was not just about myself. Yes I could turn around and go another direction. I can also control my dog and walk past him and yell at him if he tries to get his dog close to me as we pass each other (this is what he was trying to do.)
> 
> ...


From what it sounds like, you've only ran into him once, and you managed to spot him crossing the street another time. So in a one week period, you've seen this behavior twice and somehow have connected it to this guy wanting to start a dog fight.

Maybe...he just doesn't understand how to socialize his dog and is trying to walk closer to people and their dogs so that his dog learns to not do whatever it is that its doing. Is he doing it wrong? Sure! But to automatically assume that he's trying to do something bad is kind of ridiculous.

And no...the first comment about maseing the guy/his dog is WAY over the top. Calling the police or contacting a lawyer? For what? Some guy crossing the street? OOOOOO...get the SWAT Team out there ASAP!


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

martemchik said:


> From what it sounds like, you've only ran into him once, and you managed to spot him crossing the street another time. So in a one week period, you've seen this behavior twice and somehow have connected it to this guy wanting to start a dog fight.
> 
> Maybe...he just doesn't understand how to socialize his dog and is trying to walk closer to people and their dogs so that his dog learns to not do whatever it is that its doing. Is he doing it wrong? Sure! But to automatically assume that he's trying to do something bad is kind of ridiculous.
> 
> And no...the first comment about maseing the guy/his dog is WAY over the top. Calling the police or contacting a lawyer? For what? Some guy crossing the street? OOOOOO...get the SWAT Team out there ASAP!



If you read my original post, I explained why I dont think he is just trying to socialise his dog. And a lot can be read in body language. I also ended by saying how can I best talk to this person, since based on the body language I saw then, I don't think he is going to be particularly receptive. 

And my ONE encounter... how many encounters do you need if a person sees you coming and knows you crossed the street to avoid them and their barking dog because theyve seen you look at them and then cross, and crosses over to you, and then crosses over again after you have crossed back to the other side? All within 100 feet or so?


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

I say, bring your camera phone with you next time. Film the encounter if he pursues, and as he approaches, warn him that he needs to stop approaching your dog because his dog is being aggressive. If he continues, then film your dog eating his dog. 
opcorn:
Just an idea

Unless your dog's on a restricted diet of course.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> I say, bring your camera phone with you next time. Film the encounter if he pursues, and as he approaches, warn him that he needs to stop approaching your dog because his dog is being aggressive. If he continues, then film your dog eating his dog.
> opcorn:
> Just an idea


lol. Well I do intend to talk to him. Maybe try using humor to see if he will relax and if he will accept my help/ advice with regard to his dog.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> Unless your dog's on a restricted diet of course.


He could be allergic. lol.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

If someone was crossing back and forth in an obvious attempt to get near me, I'd be justified in looking at criminal harassment charges, where I live. Since we can't defend ourselves, we have no choice but to involve LE in these types of things.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Sri said:


> He could be allergic. lol.


Well it is a crazy toy breed, hopefully your pup doesn't have a nut allergy:fingerscrossed:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Instead of mace, I would start with citronella. That will be aversive to the dog, but won't hurt the dog. Pull out the bottle of it, when he starts getting close -- after you cross the street to get away, and then tell him, if the dog gets nearer, I am going to spray it. 

If he does not remove his dog, nail it in the face with the citronella and tell the guy, its citronella, I usually carry wasp-spray, and your dog will need the ER if that gets into its eyes.

I am, all about changing directions or walking on the other side of the street. If someone follows, then, they get what they deserve. And while it may not be the little dog's fault, a negative consequence with such behavior might make it think twice about repeating it.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

If I cross the street and am followed......cross the street back and am followed.....cross the street AGAIN and am followed.......

At what point does it go from "overreacting" to a serious concern?

Some of you people might be OK with people following you, personally I am not. Regardless of if they have a dog or not.

Mace would be the nicer option I would choose.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

martemchik said:


> From what it sounds like, you've only ran into him once, and you managed to spot him crossing the street another time. So in a one week period, you've seen this behavior twice and somehow have connected it to this guy wanting to start a dog fight.
> 
> Maybe...he just doesn't understand how to socialize his dog and is trying to walk closer to people and their dogs so that his dog learns to not do whatever it is that its doing. Is he doing it wrong? Sure! But to automatically assume that he's trying to do something bad is kind of ridiculous.
> 
> And no...the first comment about maseing the guy/his dog is WAY over the top. Calling the police or contacting a lawyer? For what? Some guy crossing the street? OOOOOO...get the SWAT Team out there ASAP!


Happened twice..stalking?:laugh:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Am I the only one disturbed by the video of the puppy being kicked over the bridge?


----------



## DellaWrangler (Feb 24, 2014)

Interesting...This is what I would do. Next time you see him, whip out your phone and start pointedly recording him. Make sure he sees it. Then cross the street. If he follows you, stop and yell at him "WHY ARE YOU FOLLOWING ME?" [While still recording. Make a big scene (especially useful, if there are other people around).] The only way to fight crazy is with more crazy. Also, it won't hurt to start carrying a heavy walking stick. That's what I do.

And no, I'm not being facetious. This creep needs to understand, in no uncertain terms, that there are consequences for his actions, whether he's hoping to sew, or just gets his jollies from having his dog provoke others.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> If I cross the street and am followed......cross the street back and am followed.....cross the street AGAIN and am followed.......
> 
> At what point does it go from "overreacting" to a serious concern?
> 
> ...


I have not seen that the OP ever asked the guy to stop. That would be the first step. 

The first thing I would say is no, stop. I wouldn't be concerned until he didn't heed my warning.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> Am I the only one disturbed by the video of the puppy being kicked over the bridge?


Well it was a movie I'll say that first!

Then I'll add...good air on the kick and I know the feeling!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

selzer said:


> Am I the only one disturbed by the video of the puppy being kicked over the bridge?


Perhaps it would be more palatable if the owner was punted of the bridge?


DellaWrangler said:


> Also, it won't hurt to start carrying a heavy walking stick. That's what I do.


Speak softly, and carry a big stick. 

Teddy Roosevelt would be a fan


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Chip18 said:


> *Well it was a movie I'll say that first!*
> 
> Then I'll add...good air on the kick and I know the feeling!


Does that make it alright. This is supposed to be a family-friendly site, and do you really want to let your little kids watch some motorcycle wacko drop kick a puppy off of a bridge. 

It is inappropriate for a site where people like dogs. Talking about macing a dog, videoing your dog eating their dog, well that's talk and words. It is not like watching a puppy get thrown like that. 

Given PETA would be all over the movie people if they actually killed a puppy like that, probably means that it was just a stupid stunt. But I have read in papers where people have thrown dogs over highway overpasses. Real dogs. It is a disgusting clip, and it should be removed.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

selzer said:


> Does that make it alright. This is supposed to be a family-friendly site, and do you really want to let your little kids watch some motorcycle wacko drop kick a puppy off of a bridge.
> 
> It is inappropriate for a site where people like dogs. Talking about macing a dog, videoing your dog eating their dog, well that's talk and words. It is not like watching a puppy get thrown like that.
> 
> Given PETA would be all over the movie people if they actually killed a puppy like that, probably means that it was just a stupid stunt. But I have read in papers where people have thrown dogs over highway overpasses. Real dogs. It is a disgusting clip, and it should be removed.


I'm sorry you find it offensive. The clip clearly uses a stuffed dog, they didn't even bother editting to make it look real because it is meant to be a nonsense scene to make you go wtf. If it heals any queasiness, the dog survived his trip and came back just in time to save the day.eace:


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> Does that make it alright. This is supposed to be a family-friendly site, and do you really want to let your little kids watch some motorcycle wacko drop kick a puppy off of a bridge.
> 
> It is inappropriate for a site where people like dogs. Talking about macing a dog, videoing your dog eating their dog, well that's talk and words. It is not like watching a puppy get thrown like that.
> 
> Given PETA would be all over the movie people if they actually killed a puppy like that, probably means that it was just a stupid stunt. But I have read in papers where people have thrown dogs over highway overpasses. Real dogs. It is a disgusting clip, and it should be removed.




I think the dog tha went over the bridge was a stuffed one.
but yes it was disturbing... 

But whoever posted it just tried to lighten up the mood . Lets just ignore this thread now on.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What is the movie, because I couldn't possibly let my nieces watch that? It's bad enough that Lassie gets blown up and shot at in all the movies, and it kills the litter girl, who says, "turn it off!" It doesn't matter that Lassie doesn't die. 

I made the kid suffer through all four original Lassie movies, and it doesn't get better. I loved those movies. And she is a great dog lover. But she doesn't like to see critters hurt or in danger. 

In fact the first scene in Robin Hood, Much the Miller's son kills a deer. And for the whole movie the girls felt the outlaws were the bad guys and no discussion on how they would starve if they didn't eat the deer, helped. Finally the younger said, "How rude." 

So let me know what the movie is called so I do not even try to show that one to them.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

You might consider practicing some bite work with a decoy in your front yard around the time you expect this character to walk by your house. He might think twice about following you around after seeing your dog take down the decoy.

Or tell him that your dog loves to eat testicles and he is really hungry right now so he might want to be careful approaching your dog.

Reminds me of my mother's friend. Some perv followed her as she left work. She crossed the street twice to avoid him but he crossed also and picked up his pace. She let him get within 6 feet, whirled around and pointed a 38 magnum in his face. He ran like heck never to be seen again.

Me, I'd start with a conversation to figure out what he is up to and go from there.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mister C said:


> You might consider practicing some bite work with a decoy in your front yard around the time you expect this character to walk by your house. He might think twice about following you around after seeing your dog take down the decoy.
> 
> Or tell him that your dog loves to eat testicles and he is really hungry right now so he might want to be careful approaching your dog.
> 
> ...


See and that guy just wanted to ask her if the wad of 100 dollar bills that he found was hers.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Thewretched said:


> When he approaches say "don't let your dog get close to mine, it's being aggresive" when he takes 2 more steps, you pull out a can of mace and get ready to spray it, when it takes another step, press the button. You might not like it, but that's how you handle passive aggressive inconsiderate people
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
I wouldn't spray the dog, I'd spray the owner.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

selzer said:


> What is the movie, because I couldn't possibly let my nieces watch that? It's bad enough that Lassie gets blown up and shot at in all the movies, and it kills the litter girl, who says, "turn it off!" It doesn't matter that Lassie doesn't die.
> 
> I made the kid suffer through all four original Lassie movies, and it doesn't get better. I loved those movies. And she is a great dog lover. But she doesn't like to see critters hurt or in danger.
> 
> ...


It's the first Anchorman movie with Will Ferrell.

While we're on the topic, you probably won't enjoy The Book of Eli with Denzel either. Or Old Yeller. Or Bambi. Too many to mention...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I started reading Old Yeller to them, and then decided to give that up, and went on to Rascal -- better ending. 

Never watched Bambi. 

I did let them see the Fox and the Hound, and they were not impressed with the hunter at all. Of course, that is what Disney wants to create. 

I am pretty careful with what we let them watch, when we watch TV at all. There just isn't time enough to get the TV in. They are into the Little Rascals now. But sometimes weeks go by when we just don't get to it. Mostly it's musicals, and old classics. When they come to Moms, they watch Superman or Star Wars, When they come to my house, it's Buck Rodgers.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I can't watch I Am Legend with Will Smith because of what happens to the dog .


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> I started reading Old Yeller to them, and then decided to give that up, and went on to Rascal -- better ending.
> 
> Never watched Bambi.


I've never seen Old Yeller or Bambi, screwed up with "Where the Red Ferns Grow!"

So yeah I get it, but..I'm sorry that scene was funny.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> I can't watch I Am Legend with Will Smith because of what happens to the dog .


I heard about it and never watched because of that either.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Fox and the hound was one of my favorites, behind Jungle Book first and Aladdin second.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I heard about it and never watched because of that either.


Had I know before hand ...I wouldn't have watched that one either!


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh , when he was holding her and singing Bob Marley to her. Ugh


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

selzer said:


> I started reading Old Yeller to them, and then decided to give that up, and went on to Rascal -- better ending.
> 
> Never watched Bambi.
> 
> ...


I never finished Dances With Wolves because I stopped watching when the soldiers were shooting at 2 Socks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

My opinion is this goes beyond the two dogs. Either this guy is trying to get you to notice him, maybe he is interested in you but to shy to interact at this point? Or maybe he dislikes large dogs and is using his small dog to harass you? To me this is something there could be something legally done about. It seems to be a form of harassment. Have you ever tried taking the same walk without your dog? Just to see how he reacts? Or does this guy just give you a bad vibe? 

Maybe crossing the street after he crosses to your side. If he follows you back over, he'd get reported. Video taping is not a bad idea. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

How have you people never watched Bambi?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Baillif said:


> How have you people never watched Bambi?


It was my mother. 

My mother and father were 17 and 19 when they got married. Neither had finished high school. And my dad really couldn't read hardly at all. They had my eldest brother when my mother was 19 and less than 2 years later, my second brother. Needless to say they didn't have a nickel to spare. Actually, there was no health insurance when Brian was born, and it took them 11 years to pay him off. 

When my mother was pregnant with my older sister, she took Bobby (4) and Brian (2) to see Bambi. The theater charged full price for both boys, and said that was what they had to do for Disney movies. My mother couldn't tell the kids they couldn't see it, so she paid the money, but vowed she would never pay a red cent for another Disney movie. As far as I know, she never has. 

So, I am totally warped because I was never subjected to Bambi. I think of deer as giant rodents that like to jump in front of my car and cause thousands of dollars worth of damage. And I like hunters who go out and shoot them. 

It is my mother's fault. All my mother's fault. 

ETA:
My mom wasn't all bad though, when I was 7, she sent my brother Brian to take me to see Jaws. And when I was 9 or 10, she took the four of us to see The Omen. There weren't a lot of other movies that I have seen in a theater.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK back to my suggestion re checking LE or attorney to SEE WHAT SHE COULD DO meaning without getting herself in trouble for assult or something -- not necessarily "come rescue me from this wacko" although reporting weird behavior is not out of line. I don't think you want to start macing people because they walk their dog next to yours or cross the street to pass next to you unless you figure out that this won't get you in trouble.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Threaten him with your turd filled poop bag, that'll learn him.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

"I Am legend" really kinda disturbed me . I can't watch the movie anymore after what he had to do to the dog. The dog, his dog in that movie was a GSD. Kind of hit closer to home with me given the breed. Kind of makes you think though, what you can do vs. What you have to do given the situation.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Threaten him with your turd filled poop bag, that'll learn him.


LOL!!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Have your iPhone or some sort of recorder ready and as soon as you see him, start recording. Don't hide the fact you are recording, let him see.

He will either behave or he won't. If he still does this intentional dangerous act then you will have it on video, so make an appointment with AC to discuss this man and show the video.

He doesn't sound the full quid


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> If someone was crossing back and forth in an obvious attempt to get near me, I'd be justified in looking at criminal harassment charges, where I live. Since we can't defend ourselves, we have no choice but to involve LE in these types of things.


Wow I just don't get that. Here you can carry without a licence as long as its not concealed. I can't even imagine not being able to defend yourself. What happens if you come across a rattlesnake or coyote (well I know you don't have rattlesnakes) but whatever wildlife you do have?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Wow I just don't get that. Here you can carry without a licence as long as its not concealed. I can't even imagine not being able to defend yourself. What happens if you come across a rattlesnake or coyote (well I know you don't have rattlesnakes) but whatever wildlife you do have?


 I know that have some kinda crazy pool swimming or breath holding poisonous spiders, I know they have some indigenous deadly snakes and I don't know what else??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Calling your local law enforcement agency to see what your options are might be the best thing to do. I just did this a few weeks ago for a neighbor problem. LE deals with people who harrass people, neighbor problems, stalkers, and they can give you the alternatives you have that hopefully will keep you as safe as possible, both from the possible weirdow, and from your own actions in dealing with a threatening situation. 

OT: Yeah, I watched I am Legend -- another one I couldn't possibly show the girls. When we were their age, we had one TV, and Mom watched what Mom wanted to watch, and she wanted to watch monster movies. She liked monster movies. I was weaned on monster movies. The only books my mother ever read to us as little kids were H.P. Lovecraft, The Rats in the Walls, A Shadow over Insmouth, The Thing on The Doorstep -- usually only when the lights went out, and we were huddled around the gas furnace in the living room and Mom had a kerosene lamp. 

But these girls are NOT into Monster movies.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> Wow I just don't get that. Here you can carry without a licence as long as its not concealed. I can't even imagine not being able to defend yourself. What happens if you come across a rattlesnake or coyote (well I know you don't have rattlesnakes) but whatever wildlife you do have?


We do have rattlesnake..coyote , lots of black bear. There were bear raiding homes in Paramus which is a pretty regular town last year.There is a pack of coyote hybrids in the swamps where I grew up , about one mile from my house now. Rumor is one of them is always possessed by the ghost of Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

My mom took my sister and I to watch Bambi when we were very young. That was back in the day when we would also see dead deer strapped to the hood of station wagons rolling down the road in the fall time. I got the fun job of plucking the feathers from our beheaded dinner chicken too...... it didn't scar us for life. My dad dressed deer in the garage and didn't stop me or my sister from wandering in. Though one time, he tells me, I got angry at him and that he needed to make the deer better and let it go. Still we were taught about the cycle of life long before the Lion King was around...

It seems like we are so all or nothing. We freak out at the thought of animals being hurt but will mace/shoot the ole crazy bully guy without a second thought?

*sigh*

Sorry OP. Hope you find some of the advice helpful.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

No problem at all . I think hes just a guy who is disgruntled with big dogs or their owners. And angry enough to lead his dog into a fight. Im sure I will work something out next time I see him or start using the air horn and video him if I can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Good deal. :thumbup: In my experience having a plan of action is the most important thing.

I think the personal safety airhorn (did you see the one I linked earlier? it has a wrist loop and is compact) and videoing him are your best bet.




Sri said:


> No problem at all . I think hes just a guy who is disgruntled with big dogs or their owners. And angry enough to lead his dog into a fight. Im sure I will work something out next time I see him or start using the air horn and video him if I can.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Good deal. :thumbup: In my experience having a plan of action is the most important thing.
> 
> I think the personal safety airhorn (did you see the one I linked earlier? it has a wrist loop and is compact) and videoing him are your best bet.




Yes I did see the link..thank you so much for taking the trouble to find it for me. 
I forgot to say that yesterday with all the conversation that was going on. I'm going to work on desensitising my dog to that first.He is fine with loud noises, but still I presume this will be superloud and too close to him. Hope it doesn't hurt his ears.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I think 'both' you and your dogs ears will be fine, it'll be close to you as well. . 

I've actually used them a time or two in the past and you need to make sure the bell shaped nozzle is pointed away from you and your dog when you blast it. They are designed to direct the sound waves away from the person using it.

I've had air horns and pepper spray in the past and practiced with them so I know how to safely use them.

The only thing would be desensitizing your dog to the sound. I wonder if you have someone blast it outside a few times while your inside giving your dog high value treats? Then slowly work the blasts closer to the dog while feeding treats. It probably would be similiar to LE k9s getting used to the sound gun fire. 



Sri said:


> Yes I did see the link..thank you so much for taking the trouble to find it for me.
> I forgot to say that yesterday with all the conversation that was going on. I'm going to work on desensitising my dog to that first.He is fine with loud noises, but still I presume this will be superloud and too close to him. Hope it doesn't hurt his ears.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I think 'both' you and your dogs ears will be fine, it'll be close to you as well. .
> 
> I've actually used them a time or two in the past and you need to make sure the bell shaped nozzle is pointed away from you and your dog when you blast it. They are designed to direct the sound waves away from the person using it.
> 
> ...


Will do! This is good because I can now carry an air horn on my walks for the stray dogs.


----------

